# Crankshaft nut size?



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct size of the nut on the crankshaft to remove the damper pulley on my 99 Sentra 1.6L engine? I am going to replace the front seal this weekend and I want to make sure I have the right size socket before I start. There's nothing I hate more than having to run out for tools in the middle of a job.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Im guessing 32mm....could be thinking of the axle nut though.


----------



## bryant77 (Nov 30, 2005)

You need a 27mm socket.









I recently replaced my crankshaft oil seal. It's easy to DIY. Good luck.


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

Excellent, thanks!


----------

